# Discover Moldova, Chisinau



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Doraemonn said:


> The English name is the same as in Romanian by the way - Chisinau
> Nice thread


Because of the difficult pronunciation many prefer Kishinov instead of Chișinău, but I prefer the polish version it's cozier, btw thanks!


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Doraemonn said:


> "Kisinjóv"
> 
> What language is that in? Looks like Hungarian or something, but it doesn't have any results on Google.


This is soviet-era name for Chisinau, Russians called it Кишинев (Kishinjov)

...

Some pics are not from Moldova at all and their location is quite far away from Chisinau!

This is Khotyn castle, Ukraine










This is Akkerman (Bilhorod-Dnistrovskyi) castle, Ukraine


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Volpacchiotto said:


> This is soviet-era name for Chisinau, Russians called it Кишинев (Kishinjov)
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Since they were part of Greater Moldova I didn't miss the chance to put them here to better describe it.


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Volpacchiotto said:


> This is soviet-era name for Chisinau, Russians called it Кишинев (Kishinjov)


Its a Turkic pronunciation and _Kisjenő - Hungarian possible meaning Kis-small and Jeno- a tribe also German: Kischinau, Polish: Kiszyniów and Ukranian: Кишинів_


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

That skinny light house like building is unique.


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Duruitoarea








Taul








































Lalova


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great shots! Are these your photos?


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Yellow Fever said:


> Great shots! Are these your photos?


Partially


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Good, for those are not yours, would you credit the authors or provide the links to them, we had this copy right issues popped up once in a while from the photos owners, thank!!


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------

